# fire codes for FVIR water heaters...



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Having a debate right now about the FVIR water heaters and thought I heard on this site that because they were FVIR now, that you could set the water heater on the floor and it would pass code.... yes or no??

the reason I ask is because I can only squeeze a 8 inch block and maybe a 2 inch one under this heater tomorrow due to the chimmney height in the garage....

.I was just wondering what will slide today.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My Fuel Gas code says that an FVIR W/H can indeed be set on the garage floor without the stand and still comply with code.

However, in my opinion, if some handyman should ever tamper with the sealed opening at the bottom, then the FVIR feature is compromised. If any accident happens, the lawyers will be sure to name Master Mark's Plumbing Company in their suit.....:yes:

And if you ever get that letter, that you're being sued for millions of dollars in damages, personal injury, etc., your mouth will drop.....:blink:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

But I'm reading from an older code book. Check in your location.

It's 305.3 in my book.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been sued before and I got the umbrella policy in place to prove it....

The heater will be about 12 to 14 inches off the floor and as close as I can get it up to code without tearing up the chimmney and installing anew flu liner......

it will work fine and is close enough, 
but I just want to assess the risk of troubles.....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> I have been sued before and I got the umbrella policy in place to prove it.... The heater will be about 12 to 14 inches off the floor and as close as I can get it up to code without tearing up the chimmney and installing anew flu liner...... it will work fine and is close enough, but I just want to assess the risk of troubles.....



It will be fine, but yes could place water heater on floor in garage providing you protect it from any vehicles that could hit it.


----------

